# Imprimir con PCB Wizard



## Gabf (May 10, 2007)

Cuando yo convierto del diagrama al pcb en el pcb wizard las pistas no se me dan vuelta solas 
o sea no me muestra como me qeudarian la spistas de cobre en la placa tal cual, es que se invierten cuando hago el proceso del papel? 

a mi me interesaria imprimir lo sacado del pcb wizard en una hoja y copiarlo a mano a una placa con marcador pero en ese caso como hago para conseguir la placa ya dada vuelta? 

por favor necesito ayuda urgente saludos


----------



## rampa (May 10, 2007)

Amigo sencillamente porque no te fijaste bien.

en "FILE" luego en "PRINT" hay diferentes opciones para modificar eso.

por ejemplo MIRROR PCB Artwork haciendo click ahi te la imprime en forma de espejo es decir la nescesaria para hacer el circuito en la placa correctamente.

Suerte.


----------



## Gabf (May 10, 2007)

issi lo logre puse mirrow e inverting y me la hizo como queria  

ahora uan cosa mas... por que me sale toda la hoja negra y las pistas en blanco? como ajusto eso ?


----------



## rampa (May 10, 2007)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> issi lo logre puse mirrow e inverting y me la hizo como queria
> 
> ahora uan cosa mas... por que me sale toda la hoja negra y las pistas en blanco? como ajusto eso ?



Porque apretaste INVERTIR ... eso te invierte los colores... desactiva esa opcion, solo usa MIRROR.

Suerte.


----------



## ynot666 (Mar 16, 2008)

jajajaja, no estan muy mal los dos, fíjense no se ocupa poner el mirror pues cuando tu le das en convertir a pcb, solito lo routea y ya te da el atwork ese archivo tu solo lo imprimes y asi como esta lo planchas. gracias!


----------



## diegoja (Jul 27, 2009)

Como es al final? me desorientaron, jajjajaj. Yo tengo hecho un esquema y lo converti al PCB, solo lo que tengo que hacer es imprimirlo? sin mirror y sin invertir?


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 27, 2009)

Si vas a hacer el pcb con el método de la impresora láser tenes que imprimir como artwork, por eso esta invertido. Pero vos lo que queres es pasarlo vos mismo con marcador, usa la función mirror.

Por si te interesa el método de la impresora láser: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm
Saludos


----------



## diegoja (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracias vegetal digital por tu respuesta, si voy a usar la impresora y la plancha. jeje es mas rapido y queda mas lindo


----------



## dariusnexus6 (Ago 16, 2009)

Hola, tenes idea si con el pcb wizard se puede rutear automaticamente pero sin que los componentes se muevan?, me explico?, viste que hace todo automatico y mueve los componentes para hacer mas chico el circuito,etc, hay alguna manera que conecte todo pero sin que mueva los componentes?, que lo deje todo como esta pero conectados.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ago 16, 2009)

Sí, cuando tengas los componentes en el pcb wizard, los unis y se arman cables rojos, si los moves se transformadorrman en verdes y se ponen en diagonal(pasando por encima de las otras conexiones). hace clic boton derecho, routing y despues autoruting (o algo asi ahora no estoy en mi casa y no tengo el programa)
Si lo hiciste en livewire y despues lo transformadorrmaste también podes reubicarlos, a mi me deja las borneras de alimentación en el centro de la plaqueta por lo que hay que reorganizar todos otra vez.

Si no me exlplique bien pregunta otra vez
Saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Nov 10, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Sí, cuando tengas los componentes en el pcb wizard, los unis y se arman cables rojos, si los moves se transformadorrman en verdes y se ponen en diagonal(pasando por encima de las otras conexiones). hace clic boton derecho, routing y despues autoruting (o algo asi ahora no estoy en mi casa y no tengo el programa)
> Si lo hiciste en livewire y despues lo transformadorrmaste también podes reubicarlos, a mi me deja las borneras de alimentación en el centro de la plaqueta por lo que hay que reorganizar todos otra vez.
> 
> Si no me exlplique bien pregunta otra vez
> Saludos


 

disculpa friend pero pareces que sabes muy bien el tema y solo quiero asegurarme: hago el circuito en el programa, lo transformo a placa con pcb y altiro imprimo (con impresora laser)? entonces no son necesarios las opciones mirror pcb o invert pcb?


----------



## LuQuInCiLlO (Abr 12, 2010)

Hola a todos.... Tengo un problema sia lguno de ustedes me podeis ayudar muchas graxias loq ue pasa es que hice un circuito y lo comverti a placa en pcb..... Pero solo me da el 52% de pista en circuito y los otros 48% son cables de color verde que estan por ensima quiciera saver si se puede hacer que me de el 100% en pistas o si de alguna manera se pudira transformar en 2 placas o algo asi


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Abr 12, 2010)

LuQuInCiLlO dijo:


> Hola a todos.... Tengo un problema sia lguno de ustedes me podeis ayudar muchas graxias loq ue pasa es que hice un circuito y lo comverti a placa en pcb..... Pero solo me da el 52% de pista en circuito y los otros 48% son cables de color verde que estan por ensima quiciera saver si se puede hacer que me de el 100% en pistas o si de alguna manera se pudira transformar en 2 placas o algo asi


 

mira, lo que puedes hacer es cambiar de posicion los elementos, segun como quieras hacerlo. Mas adelante, en la parte superior del programa en una de las ventanas, sigue los pasos: _*Tools/Auto Rote/Route All Nets..*_  y aparecera un recuadro. La primera opcion es para hacer los trazos diagonales (si quieres), la segunda opcion es para colocar puentes (no lo recomiendo: quedan feos), la tercera no la uso mucho y no se para que es y la ultima, donde aparece *Grid:* basicamente es para hacer las pistas mas pequeñas, 

espero que te haya servido, suerte 
PD: si no te funciona subelo y ahi veremos como lo arreglamos


----------



## necrotemor (May 31, 2010)

Yo tengo un problema q mis pistas no me las rutea y le di en rutear automatiamente y nada.
I need help!


----------



## dudu2991 (Mar 15, 2012)

ynot666 dijo:


> jajajaja, no estan muy mal los dos, fíjense no se ocupa poner el mirror pues cuando tu le das en convertir a pcb, solito lo routea y ya te da el atwork ese archivo tu solo lo imprimes y asi como esta lo planchas. gracias!


----------



## joyaca (Oct 17, 2014)

hola amigos tengo un problema yo quiero que en mi pcb salga algunas palabras como por ejemplo 
1000 w rms lo intente pero paso que al traspasarlo a la placa palabra salieron al rebes. quisiera saber si hay alguna opción para esto.gracias


----------



## elgriego (Oct 17, 2014)

Hola joyaca,Vas a donde escribiste el texto,haces click derecho,sobre este,aparece un menu desplegable,Hace click sobre(Layer),Capa,y te aparecen diferentes opciones,Creo que en tu caso es solder side.

Saludos.


----------

